# Obama speech



## octobr (Sep 8, 2009)

Did anyone catch it? I only got the tail end of it but I can assure you it was not FORCING LIBERAL VIEWS!!! on the kids. 

I thought it was a really nice speech, what I saw. Didn't babble on about the government. Didn't talk about THIS IS WHAT I'M GONNA DO AW YEAH. Went 'hey, kids. Here's some tips.' He really focused on the audience and that they are the future of the country and that they have the capacity to move past mistakes we made before. Like, he said (not necessarily direct quote, but close enough): "If you get into trouble, you are not a trouble maker. You just have to work harder to do what's right. If you get a question wrong, you are not stupid. You just have to study." Thought it was really nice, you don't get to hear often that guess what just cause this and this happens doesn't mean that you have to give up. He stressed failure a lot -- that it wasn't a weakness or the end of the world, that the most influential people often had the worst failures, etc.


Anyone else see it?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 8, 2009)

No, but it sounds right. Glad there's somewhere where the kids aren't being mentally beaten down by the system.

Here in Britain, everyone thinks kids are evil little bastards. Especially in school. "More kids are passing exams? MAKE THEM HARDER." And when less kids pass as a result of this, they say kids are stupid. Good logic.


----------



## speedblader03 (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't really enjoy it.  It was just stuff that they've been telling us for the last however many years:  STAY IN SCHOOL, DO YOUR WORK, and WORK TOWARDS GETTING A GOOD JOB.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 8, 2009)

I read the transcript online last night, and it seemed to be a pretty good speech. My school left it up to the teachers whether to show it or not, and my English teacher decided we had a more important video about archetypes in LoTR to watch, so I didn't actually get to see it. >:( 

I'll probably YouTube it later.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2009)

> and my English teacher decided we had a more important video about archetypes in LoTR to watch, so I didn't actually get to see it. >:(


what the hell, who would prefer contentless fluff to a video about archetypes in LotR?


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 8, 2009)

Our county wasn't allowed to show it. Wish it had been, though.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 8, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> No, but it sounds right. Glad there's somewhere where the kids aren't being mentally beaten down by the system.
> 
> Here in Britain, everyone thinks kids are evil little bastards. Especially in school. "More kids are passing exams? MAKE THEM HARDER." And when less kids pass as a result of this, they say kids are stupid. Good logic.


IAWTC SO MUCH.

liking for USA +++


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 8, 2009)

the school system here didn't show it because of an avalanche of complaints.

the way you describe it makes it sound good, though. i was looking forward to what it had to say.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah, we didn't get to watch it either. suck my dick, texas. all the kids in my class were like "OH THANK GAWD NO OBAMA."


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 8, 2009)

Didn't watch it, was at work.

Sounds OK though. :/


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 9, 2009)

My social studys teacher offered to play it during lunch for anyone who wanted to hear it. I was among the four in the classroom. :>

I liked his speech, even though my dad has told me the same things quite often and I was already doing and telling myself most of the things Obama said.
"Mistakes are okay, as long as you_ learn from them _and do better next time."
Ah, I love my dads life wisdom. |3


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 9, 2009)

only some classes in the school got to see it, i wasn't one of them. hoping i get to see it tomorrow during school.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 9, 2009)

Saw the first few minutes. In any case, CBS decided halfway through it that they would prefer to talk about how MONUMENTAL the speech is rather than show the speech. argh

It sounds like stuff every kid should do, not LIBERAL PROPAGANDA. Didn't Bush Sr. do the same thing? I guess every once in a while, presidents have to be all "Hey kids, stay in school~".


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 9, 2009)

speedblader03 said:


> I didn't really enjoy it.  It was just stuff that they've been telling us for the last however many years:  STAY IN SCHOOL, DO YOUR WORK, and WORK TOWARDS GETTING A GOOD JOB.


This.

It was, for me, pretty generic.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## octobr (Sep 9, 2009)

... said:


> Didn't Bush Sr. do the same thing?


He did almost exactly this, actually. Everyone was all for it then. 

Maybe it's how black obama is. blackity black black yo dawg stay in schoo' or i pop a cap in yo ass, word


VPLJ -- _beautiful._


----------



## H-land (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't get to listen to it in school.
Except maybe that they'd already taken enough time out of our learning to give us pep talks at the beginning of the year.
Sort of listening to the speech now.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Sep 10, 2009)

I did not watch it. However, I'm downloading it right now, so I will watch it sometime soon.

Also, I think the Republican party tried to keep kids from watching the speech so they can skip school, stay stupid, and vote Republican. Because, you know, Republicans hardly sound like they have educated opinions.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> ...and my English teacher decided we had a more important video about archetypes in LoTR to watch, so I didn't actually get to see it. >:(


What?! You actually do something cool in English class?! All I read are poems and shit. You should be lucky.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2009)

> All I read are poems and shit.


unfortunate, but at least you get the poetry, right?


----------



## Diz (Sep 10, 2009)

Our school didn't watch it, for three reasons: A text was going around, saying that Obama was going to have kids pledge allegiance to him "Like Hitler did" (I didn't believe a word of it) and my mom  (a teacher)  said that it is discouraged form showing live shows because you never knew what was going to happen...like a space shuttle blowing up... And because it was going to be shown online, the connection crap that it would take to stream  the speech of the internet to the entire school would be pretty much impossible.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 11, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> Our school didn't watch it, for three reasons: A text was going around, saying that Obama was going to have kids pledge allegiance to him "Like Hitler did" (*I didn't believe a word of it*)


Aren't you the guy who loves Ann Coulter and Glenn Beck


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 11, 2009)

i believe that's a synonym for "swallows penis in secret" vplj


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 11, 2009)

we never watched in our school, but some teachers did air it. if the teacher was concerned with the speech and getting parent complaints, they didn't have to show it. none of my teachers did.

did you guys see the lady on the news that was like... crying because of it? "i... i feel so (sniff) bad for the kids... h-having to sit through that..." she was like sobbing because of it. come on. ...i laughed haha.

vplj where do you get these amazing things everything you post is genius


----------



## Diz (Sep 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Aren't you the guy who loves Ann Coulter and Glenn Beck


Loves is a bit strong, but yes, I like them...So what? I know not to believe EVERY thing I get in a chain text message. >.>


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 12, 2009)

I liked the speech, im glad he's bothering to even say anything about education.  My mom says that as far as public speaking obama is the new JFK, anyone agree?


----------



## Ruby (Sep 12, 2009)

Obama's speeches would impress me more if he wrote them himself.   Churchill did.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 12, 2009)

You can write the best speech in the world, doesn't mean a damn if you can't say it right. :3


----------



## Ruby (Sep 12, 2009)

Clearly he says the speeches well.  But you have to say them well _and_ write them well to be an orator.


----------



## brandman (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I haven't been active for a while so decided to start with this. Ahem.

Well, I haven't heard it cuz in all my classes we were doing something more important apparantly:freaked:. But I've heard from lots of others about it and got the basic idea. My opinion's prob way different than every one elses so. What I heard is, stay in school, dont do drugs, get good grades, etc. Figures, cuz thats what about every pres. that gives a speech to kids say. He couldnt say anything backwords on there, because all the pressure he has been getting from everywhere. Otherwise, "change you can believe" in would be everywhere :huh:(joking, but it prob wouldve been a speech with hints of hypnotic stuff). What made everyone crazy was the question having to be answered about the speech. 

Other thing. Where does the phrase, "Change you can believe" in even make sense? Answer that, if you can. And did ya know his approval rate went down the fastest of any pres.

Oh, and I agree with Ruby, "...you have to say them well and write them well to be an orator."

Ok, I'm done now .


----------

